# Show me your sleepy puppies!!!



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

So ded


Gypsy's face and Ryker's butt! 


Post bath. Coonhound curl, warming up


Let's see yours!


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Aw!!! 









Puppies we had 3/4 years ago


----------



## CrazyDogWoman (Dec 28, 2013)

Just once I'd like to be as comfortable as my dogs look, when they are sleeping.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

[


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Did someone say sleepy puppy?

So smeepy...









My head...









It's so heavy...









Smush face









Zzzzzz


















Rejecting the world of the awake









And when we first brought her home


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

GAH!! Gypsy and Ryker look JUST like Argos in those photos!! Shocking, right? Mr. Sleepyhead is asleep in almost all his photos. I might have posted some of these before, but not all I think:









In this one he was really uncomfortable but didn't want to be left alone lol.


















I think this is my new favorite photo of Argos. It captures him perfectly. Sleep = happiness.









Drowsy McGrumperson.


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

I think I've posted some of these before but this is a good place to repost them I guess 

On the way home for the first time









Asleep on my leg









Trying to figure out how to bed









He's alive. I checked.









Too much dog park


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

aww every ones babies.. <3

Abhik after her first day doing morning chores with me "she was out like a rock lol "


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## LoveMyFosters (Dec 18, 2014)

Sleepy puppies? I have plenty of those! xD Meet two of my six foster pups, Ranger, and Blade! This photo was taken when they were 10 days old, they are now 7 weeks, 6 days old!


----------



## parus (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Sleepy Pip


Sleepy Maisy


Sleepy Squash


Bonus Sleepy Squash, because tiny pink bed


Sleepy Toast


----------



## DGerry (Sep 12, 2014)

sassafras said:


> Bonus Sleepy Squash, because tiny pink bed


Pip is adorable but that pic of Squash in the tiny pink bed is great lol.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

one of my fav "sleepy puppy" of TirCeo....she was 5 mo old here


----------



## HicktownJuliet (Aug 26, 2012)

tirluc said:


> one of my fav "sleepy puppy" of TirCeo....she was 5 mo old here


So cute!! I have always wanted a BC. 

Everyones dogs are extremely cute!!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I looooooove these! So cute!




tirluc said:


> one of my fav "sleepy puppy" of TirCeo....she was 5 mo old here


Omg! WAT!? Owl dog.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

Tyrael as a pillow








as a blanket








he is just a sweetheart letting her sleep on him.


----------



## lovemybullies (Jan 23, 2015)

Here's some pics of my puppies and dogs sleeping. I have 2 American Bulldogs, 1 Chug (Chihuahua/Pug mix), and the black lab "Bella" in the pics unfortunately passed away recently.


----------



## chimunga (Aug 29, 2014)




----------



## birddawg4 (Jan 22, 2015)

Marley in various stages of slumber


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Bennie's specialty! I'd woken her up in the last one but she loves to sleep like that.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

jade5280 said:


> So ded
> 
> Gypsy's face and Ryker's butt!
> 
> ...



Love this!!


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Love all of these pics. Here are some of mine....


One of Belle's favorite sleeping poses...
IMG_4907a by rzyg, on Flickr


My favorite sleeping Belle pic...
IMG_5102a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_9473a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_4957a by rzyg, on Flickr


Angel and Belle...
IMG_1863a8 by rzyg, on Flickr


Belle and Maya....
IMG_5069a by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke also enjoys tiny pink beds...










Everyone's sleepy.


And a throwback to baby Luke sleep.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww adorbz!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

Pepper:





Kane:



Kane & Pepper:


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Such cute snoozing pooches! Here are a few of my Wes!














​


----------



## MelTruffles (Jan 27, 2015)

Truffles!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aren't they so peaceful and sweet when they're asleep? @Jen, Kane is getting big!


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I think this is my favorite thread ever.


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

This is her favorite position







With the fosters















Luna had to settle with a tiny tiny pillow since Maya, our foster, had taken the big dog bed haha


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

> @Jen, Kane is getting big!


 Yeah these aren't even the most recent pictures! He's over 35lbs now


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Malcolm as a little pup


----------



## Shepador_Oscar (Jan 28, 2015)

Oscar!!! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

tirluc said:


> one of my fav "sleepy puppy" of TirCeo....she was 5 mo old here


What the......? Owie? LOL


----------



## SouthSoundBC (Jan 31, 2015)

Sutter, my 9 week old BC pup the other day. He was not thrilled about having to nap in his pen. He is laying on a stuffed toy here. 
I think he looks like a little panda.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

ok...I finally found the ambition to share



....now I just gotta find the ambition to change my avatar....hmmmph - eta: DONE! 

And gonna add a blast from the past (I'm onna roll!):


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the feet on the pillow there Chester, it needed a bit of mud


----------



## pandification (Apr 15, 2014)

Kratos takes up nearly the whole couch now.


----------

